# Climax and Donkey engine 1:10



## gearedsoft (Jun 20, 2009)

A friend of mine build these engine at 1:10. You can see the picture of how he build them at His Site 

Ps. Filmpjes are video's


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures - Excellent craftsmanship! Really nice models!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonderful job. I like the detail that can be had in the larger scales.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Your friend is extremely talented!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Those engines are really neat! He is quite the machinist as well as having an eye for scale and detail.


----------



## gearedsoft (Jun 20, 2009)

My friend has almost completed his next logging equipment, a radio controlled steam sternwheeler










On his site you can follow it's progress, depuffendeschoorsteen


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous work. Particularly on the 4 wheeled Climax.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The steam boat has lots of character! Love to see it in action. Perhaps the wood used is a little to fancy and the paint too new but that's just a quibble.


----------

